# Review: Canon PowerShot SX60 HS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 27, 2014)

```
<p><a href="http://www.cameralabs.com/" target="_blank">CameraLabs</a> has completed their review of the brand new superzoom from Canon, the PowerShot SX60 HS. The review is quite favourable, with only a few minor quibbles.</p>
<p><em>“The PowerShot SX60 HS is the latest in a long line of very popular and successful DSLR-styled super-zooms from Canon – and that success isn’t going to stop anytime soon. After a two year wait, Canon has surpassed expectations (unless you were taken in by the nonsense 100x rumours) with a 65x zoom range that beats all comers, for now at least.”</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Canon_PowerShot_SX60_HS/" target="_blank">Read the full review</a></strong> | <strong>Canon PowerShot SX60 HS $549: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1080919-REG/canon_9543b001_powershot_sx60_hs_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICASX60.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NEWZ8EY/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NEWZ8EY&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=WBLIOGGIMNXL6Z7R" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## hoodlum (Oct 27, 2014)

The Superzoom comparison post by IR over the weekend is quite interesting.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/best-superzoom-2014/best-superzoom-2014-A.HTM


----------



## Lee Jay (Oct 27, 2014)

The problem is, Camera Labs seems to be one of the few that got one that functions properly at the long end. Many others are so soft they look out of focus. I think there's some manufacturing or firmware issue with the first batch and the IR review demonstrates that extremely poor performance.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 27, 2014)

.
I've imposed a moratorium on buying anything DSLR related, but this looks like it can be fun. Probably get one next spring.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 27, 2014)

This is rough, the SX60 looks like a great camera (features), but the SX50 outperforms it on average (image quality).

For a walkaround camera, I'm still very impressed with my plain old T3 (1100D), the battery life is a few hundred shots better than most cameras that size, and you get full SLR functionality.
I'm still convinced your bottom of the line Rebel is the best "bang for your buck" camera on the market.


----------



## vic20 (Oct 27, 2014)

Played around with a friends SX50 some time ago - was impressed .
The price dropped to < $300 last week in Canada and I jumped on it .
Waiting for delivery this week


----------



## AlanF (Oct 27, 2014)

As I mentioned in another thread, I tried out the SX60 and compared it with my SX50. The SX60 in RAW was much noisier. The SX60 looks good, but for my purposes of bird photography, I won't upgrade because the SX50 with its 12 mp sensor gives better IQ.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 28, 2014)

AlanF said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, I tried out the SX60 and compared it with my SX50. The SX60 in RAW was much noisier. The SX60 looks good, but for my purposes of bird photography, I won't upgrade because the SX50 with its 12 mp sensor gives better IQ.


 
I pre ordered one, then cancelled out. I had a SX50 and was not happy with being able to frame when at 50X, the SX60 is supposed to help with that issue. Noise was a big issue with my SX50, if its worse on the new one, I'll just skip it.

Canon has been teasing a larger sensor super zoom. It won't be 60X or even 50X, but if its 35X and has low noise, I might give it a try.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 28, 2014)

I see no advantage in increasing megapicles without a new sensor technology with low noise. For an amateur will need more than 12 megapixels?


----------

